# Miss or Mrs please advice



## pt1988 (Oct 28, 2012)

Ok guys my problem starts from here, wifes passport includes her old surname (dads) visa issued on the same passport and travelled to the UK with the same name...now I want to put few bills on her name including open up a bank account, provisional driving license, NHS,GP etc 

What do I do for the title?

As were married and shes on a spouse visa shall we use MRS? but she doesnt hold my surname yet and it would be too long to change her name on her indian passport which means going through alot of hassle and also wont be able to transfer the visa and the stamps on to her new passport right?

if she uses her original name but uses the title MRS is that fine?


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

Definitely do not us Miss (only applied to unmarried women). You could use Mrs. (married) or Ms. (can be either unmarried or married).

Can she do a double last name for now. Mine is written up using Mrs and my first name, my maiden name and my married name.

I'm really not sure of the proper use of using Mrs. with her maiden name.

I'm sure other people will reply.

M


----------



## Lorelli (Jan 6, 2012)

I retained my maiden name and still use 'Miss'. It has not caused any problems. My husband's surname does not factor into mine at all. 
There are plenty of women who prefer to use a title that does not indicate marital status. As mehemlynn suggests, 'Ms' is always an option.


----------



## pt1988 (Oct 28, 2012)

Lorelli said:


> I retained my maiden name and still use 'Miss'. It has not caused any problems. My husband's surname does not factor into mine at all.
> There are plenty of women who prefer to use a title that does not indicate marital status. As mehemlynn suggests, 'Ms' is always an option.


I am only getting worried because I do not want to get in any trouble with UKBA when applying for visa extension or ILR thats my only concern!!!

I guess sticking with Ms would be the best to describe our case to UKBA lol


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

I imagine that the UKBA isn't going to be too sticky about the title, as long as you have all the paperwork/ proof that you are in a genuine marriage.

M


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

you should not use teh title Mrs AbC( ur surname) anywhere especially with UKBA and in banks without doing the deed poll and changing her name officially

ukba would not bother as long as u can prove that u live together have genuine marraige and all
i m indian with indian passport and i still use my maiden surname with 'mrs' 

i woud not suggest changing her surname without doing the deed poll as it wouldnt be classed as legal.

for ukba they always ask for the name 'as on ur travel document' or passport so if that document havent been changed to new (mrs ur surname ) it wouldnt make a huge difference as u always have to declare the name as on passport 

so take it easy and enjoy ur life 

do a deed poll if u really want to change her name

PS banks would not accept her new surname anyways because as per regulations name shoudl match exactly to the identity documents in case of applying for new accounts
for old accounts they would want a copy of marraige certficate and deed poll certificate, untill u have both of them no name change would occur

I work for a bank and i can gaurantee u above mentioned

with utility company and council tax they do not want any identity doc but just the tax so they wouldnt bother
hope this helps


----------



## deco (Jun 12, 2012)

The above poster's advice is misleading, you should not need a deed poll if your wife wants to change her maiden name to her married name. A marriage certificate should be sufficient. 

In my case, I've always used Ms. with my old surname (I've always hated the look of Miss!), and I now use Mrs. with my married name.

For opening a bank account, I just brought in my passport (which was in my maiden name) as well as my marriage certificate, and they opened the account in my married name, easy peasy.

For my provisional licence, I filled out the form online using the name on my identity document (i.e., my passport in my maiden name). When I sent in my identity document along with a paper form they asked me to complete, I also filled out a change of name form (which I got at the post office) with my married surname and my new signature. I also enclosed my marriage certificate and a letter explaining that I wished my licence to be issued in my married name. Again, I got my provisional license in my married name with no problems (except they put down my country of birth as the UK! Oops!).

I think the key is that in future applications with the UKBA, you have to be clear all the names your wife my be known by.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

deco said:


> The above poster's advice is misleading, you should not need a deed poll if your wife wants to change her maiden name to her married name. A marriage certificate should be sufficient.
> 
> In my case, I've always used Ms. with my old surname (I've always hated the look of Miss!), and I now use Mrs. with my married name.
> 
> ...


Deco has given the correct advice. I haven't changed my last name on my passport but when I started registering for things I.e. NIN, GP, work, etc i used MRS and my married surname. You just show the marriage certificate and explain that you haven't had chance to change it on all your documents yet. I've never had a problem!


----------



## dref (Mar 1, 2013)

My advice is use your wifes name as it is on other documents and use mrs 

Lot of people don't change their surname after marrying. My wife didn't change her surname we just used title mrs


----------

